# Looking to do some fishing in POC



## tRidiot (Jul 21, 2021)

So one of my friends grew up down there, but he's been gone from there for 45+ years. We'd like to get a few guys together and come down and do some fishing.

Lots of places to look up on Tha Intarwebs, but they all say they're the best, etc.

What we're looking for:

Probably 3-6 guys doing a half- or full-day of in bay fishing - I've never done this, but I'm told redfish and such are a lot of fun and should be the primary focus for this. I don't think we'll be looking to do any wading, probably just boat fishing.

I'd like to possibly do a second day with a couple-three of us going out deeper for bigger game fish - wahoo, mahi, tarpon, if I could hook onto a sail or marlin, or a really good tarpon, that would be the trip of a lifetime. I've chartered a couple of times in FLL, got about a 3-foot barracuda on one, struck out on the other trip, chartered once down in the Caribbean and my son hooked what looked like a small mahi that jumped the line just at the boat and we got nothing else. So I'm looking for some excitement after at least 3 trips that were pretty underwhelming.

My understanding is that for Port O'Connor, it's a long ride out to deep water for big game fish? LIke they do this on 10- or 12-hour trips? I would LOVE to take my son out with us to do this (he's almost 16), but I know he'll get seasick. Same story with my wife. We've tried premedicating in the past, etc., they either still get sick, or sleep the whole ride. So it'll be me and maybe 1-3 other guys if we go out deep. It breaks my heart, but my family just can't tolerate the ocean waves - don't tell my father-in-law, who was a marine Captain his entire career (large shipping boats) and Harbormaster for Saint Vincent & the Grenadines for 25 years. <sigh>

So I'd like some recommendations if anyone has any about whom to contact, good experiences, etc. Thanks for any help any of you find folks can offer!

<edit> Oh, and we're *FAIRLY *stuck on the Port O'Connor area, if you don't mind - for this trip, anyways. My friend is really nostalgic for his days growing up on the bays.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

give Empire Lodge of Port O'Connor a call. even if you do not stay at the lodge they have some great guides who can handle any skill level of angler


----------



## tRidiot (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you very much for the reply. I will look into it.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Lowtide guide service, Captain Curtiss Cash. He's been my go to guide for several years and will not disappoint


----------

